# I REALLY don't want to know the answer to this question, but...



## taleia (Jul 25, 2013)

... Is it possible to buy a 'just weaned' rat from a store that's ALREADY pregnant? I brought home my two girls two weeks ago, and in the last week Zhiva's belly has gotten big and squishy - also her vag has become enlarged (dilated) so I'm thinking she might be pregnant. At first I assumed my other 'girl', Zinnia, was in fact a boy, but after flipping them over, I can see absolutely no difference between them (except that Zin's vag is not so open). I'm thinking that at at least 4 weeks old, I'd be able to see some sign of guy parts if she had been missexed, so I'm thinking it must have happened before I got her. I'm reasonably prepared to deal with a litter (never had rats before but used to raise rabbits, and it seems from reading that it's pretty similar); my one question is this -can I leave the girls together? I don't want to stress them out, and seeing as I can't even guess at a date of conception, I can't separate them just before birth.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My rat was "just weaned" as well, and I have a litter of 13 currently.
I didn''t notice a gaping vagina, however. If you've had her two weeks, she could give birth any time now. They are only pregnant for 21 days. I suggest separating them just to be safe right now -- in any case, you shouldn't have a pregnant mother in a wire cage or a cage with levels, while a non-pregnant rat still requires those things.
You can still let them play together during free range, but try to keep it under an hour with the pregnant mother and beware signs of frenzy or lethargy.


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Rats are able to become pregnant at five weeks old. How old where they when you bought them for the pet store?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If they are young and she sounds to me that she pregnant keep a really close eye on her and the babies because she will most likely be to young to care for them or know what to do.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taleia (Jul 25, 2013)

Am I right, though, that by now I'd be able to tell if Zinnia were really a guy? They are at least four weeks old, I'm thinking maybe just five... I saw some week-by-week pictures online and they were definitely no younger than 20 days when I got them, and I've had them for two weeks. I flipped Zinnia over at looked really hard, gently felt around the area, and I'm just not seeing signs of testicles or bumps or ANYTHING!


----------



## taleia (Jul 25, 2013)

I separated the two and gave Zhiva extra bedding, hideaways, etc, but she doesn't really seem to care and she's not nesting lol. Seems more interested in getting a chance to play on the wheel now that Zinnia's not around to hog it!  I will keep them separated for another week - that will be 25 days, so if there's no baby by then, I'm safe... right? And in the meantime, I'm thinking of asking my vet if I could just swing by with Zinnia for her to confirm that she's a she. For my peace of mind.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

if you can post a picture of her private area we can all help you with telling you is she is she or he, also a picture of her stomach could help us with determining if she is pregnant. Can you see nipples? if so then she is a girl males do not have them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The most nesting my female did occurred after she had the babies. It was her first litter, 14 babies, and she only lost one. 

I was in doubt so I took her to the vet, a quick examination and she told me she was pregnant. That was a week before birth, when she just looked pudgy. She soon got the typical swallowed-a-golf-ball look, and gave birth. Without the vet, I would've only known a day or two before. A PetSmart Banfield vet offered to examine her for free.


----------



## Lightning (May 24, 2013)

She could be pregnant, but I have baby rats that around that age got super huge bellies but eventually evened out after a huge growth spurt and now their bellies are not big any more, they are normal. I mean I was pretty worried they were pregnant because they were HUGE even though at their age I knew it was pretty much not possible for mine. Just a little bit of good news for you, in case yours is just fat instead of pregnant. I hope for the best! <3 <3


----------



## taleia (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't know if these are useful at all... they did NOT like being held like this and I was hesitant to hold Zhiva firmly (as her belly really is very squishy- not firm, as some rat pregnancy sites have said). And the camera was having a hard time focusing with all the wiggling.
Zhiva is on the left, Zinnia on the right.

I don't see nipples on either of them... I hope she is just fat!!! 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Can you get a picture of her stretching up to reach a treat or something?

My rats belly was squishy until she got the golf-ball shape.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

They look like girls to me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

